# Film Load



## mcoppadge (Dec 18, 2005)

This picture was an accident--I took it while I was loading the film into the camera. But for some reason, I like it. I don't know exactly why, which is why I came here. It's a blooper for sure, but is it anything worth keeping? (edit: I don't think the picture is as blurry as it might appear here...it's fine on my computer; perhaps the image host resized it or whatever, I'm not sure)


----------



## SteveEllis (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah I like it, thats a Jag isnt it, very Lock Stock


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Dec 20, 2005)

ohh! I love the picture!!  Reminds me of something out of and old "Mobster" movie! LOL


----------



## mcoppadge (Dec 20, 2005)

I think part of the reason I like it is because of the way the light follows the street. Other than that, I don't know why.

And actually, it's a Buick.  But it does kind of look like a Jag, so I'll give you that.


----------



## SteveEllis (Dec 22, 2005)

You do need to watch Lock stock now tho


----------

